# 2014 Election Results (United States)



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 4, 2014)

How were the election results in your state and across the US? Were they good? Bad? You can talk about them here (and any issue you debate on). Just try to stay civil when debating and do not attack other users for not agreeing with you.


----------



## Geoni (Nov 4, 2014)

Upset Nikki Haley is still my state's governor. She tried to get rid of all state funding to the arts even though it's a minuscule portion of its spending - and I really don't think that anyone who wants to destroy and prevent art should be in a position of power.


----------



## Gideon (Nov 4, 2014)

Very satisfied overall. Going to leave it at that.


----------



## tobi! (Nov 4, 2014)

Somewhat satisfied.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm actually glad that Greg Abbot won Texas against Wendy Davis. Not only that I'm pro-life, but I have a strong feeling that Davis will reinstate the state income tax for Texas. She's also bad at campaigning since she focuses too much on attacking her opponent than discussing on her strengths.

I also liked it that the Republicans are dominating both the senate and the house this time. This is bad news for the Democrats.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm glad that Doug Ducey will be Arizona's new governor. I think he will lead our state in the right direction and create jobs, protect our border, etc.


----------



## Radda (Nov 5, 2014)

WelllI just saw adults entering a room and voting,nothing else really,too busy crying over my foot 8/.


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Nov 5, 2014)

Hooray for Republicans!!! I'm sick of Obama supporting amnesty!


----------



## West8991 (Nov 5, 2014)

Very happy! While I am not a fan of politics anything is better than a Democrat controlled senate. I am glad that the Republicans are taking control, maybe now I can finally relax. Also look at that map!


----------



## M O L K O (Nov 5, 2014)

Not happy. Rick Scott is still FL's governor, the pot bill lost by 3 points and and more garbage.


----------



## West8991 (Nov 5, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> I'm actually glad that Greg Abbot won Texas against Wendy Davis. Not only that I'm pro-life, but I have a strong feeling that Davis will reinstate the state income tax for Texas. She's also bad at campaigning since she focuses too much on attacking her opponent than discussing on her strengths.
> 
> I also liked it that the Republicans are dominating both the senate and the house this time. This is bad news for the Democrats.



I am glad that Greg Abbot won my state!


----------



## Gabby (Nov 5, 2014)

Frickin' Republicans and their frickin' conservatism and the frickin' senate.

That's how I feel


----------



## Naiad (Nov 5, 2014)

Gabby said:


> Frickin' Republicans and their frickin' conservatism and the frickin' senate.
> 
> That's how I feel



^ me right now

I'm upset over anyone that supports Anti-abortion winning.
Let a girl do whatever the hell she wants with her own body.


----------



## EndlessElements (Nov 5, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> ^ me right now
> 
> I'm upset over anyone that supports Anti-abortion winning.
> Let a girl do whatever the hell she wants with her own body.



amen.


----------



## Fawning (Nov 5, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> ^ me right now
> 
> I'm upset over anyone that supports Anti-abortion winning.
> Let a girl do whatever the hell she wants with her own body.



Exactly.

Republicans have been stopping Obama from doing anything by voting no to everything he proposes and then they complain he's done nothing.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 5, 2014)

Or, you can look at the bigger picture and see how dangerous Obozo's blatant disregard for the constitution is.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 5, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> Or, you can look at the bigger picture and see how dangerous Obozo's blatant disregard for the constitution is.



Oh this should be good. Pray tell, what has he done?

MD got a Republican governor. He's instantly going on about cutting taxes and that's why people wanted him in charge...Except once things such as transportation (Metro and the massive bus system) suffer from a lack of funding once taxes get cut, they'll moan about "what happened boo"

Also notice the conservative Democrats lost their races. Progressive Democrats won theirs.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> I'm actually glad that Greg Abbot won Texas against Wendy Davis. Not only that I'm pro-life, but I have a strong feeling that Davis will reinstate the state income tax for Texas. She's also bad at campaigning since she focuses too much on attacking her opponent than discussing on her strengths.
> 
> I also liked it that the Republicans are dominating both the senate and the house this time. This is bad news for the Democrats.



I wouldn't say it's bad news for the Democrats. It's basically two more years of Republican control since all they did was nothing the past two years.

Granted now the Republicans can pass SOPA/PIPA/whatever horrible Internet regulation bill they want so I hope you guys who voted Republican realize that.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Nov 5, 2014)

~
America is in a huge conservative swing right now, which is why I'm not surprised that the republicans won.  And it's because for these last six years, things haven't been going very well.  It's done nothing but hold us back as a country, again, and make a lot of women who weren't happy, more unhappy because of the standards we are told we should live up to.  Now, I'm not happy.  I'm not happy with this, but at the same time I sort of expected it the republicans to win this time.

Right now, as a country, we should be focusing on our own problems, which is why so many voted republican because they think that voting in the red means we're going to focus more inwards, (which we are, just not in the way we're wanting).  We need to fix our educational system, we need to have gender equality, we need to set laws that specifically separate church and state so politicians won't use the fact that they follow Christianity as a platform for their good nature, (*bitter laughter chortles int he distance), we need to refine our healthcare system, we need to see if we can find a new source of fuel so we don't keep burning away our atmosphere, we need to focus on growing our economy, (which affects the entire world, not just america, by the way), and we /don't/ need to be in the middle east.  I'm exasperated at all of the things I see wrong with this country.  If we are not able to function in our own territory we have no business trying to tell others what to do with themselves.  I support the troops and all the good men and women who have died overseas; I was in the military myself, for a brief point in time.  I just see so many problems with our own culture and lifestyle that it seems ridiculous that we even brought war against the idea of terrorism.

We need to focus inwards before we focus outwards, which is /why/ there is a conservative swing right now.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Nov 5, 2014)

Very satisfied. A republican against abortion and same-sex marriage has won. Although he supported medical usage of marijuana. This supported my beliefs.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 5, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Oh this should be good. Pray tell, what has he done?



Claimed to know nothing about Fast and Furious, but protected his attorney general Holder by using executive privilege to block congress's attempts to subpoena the DOJ. The same executive privilege that he criticised the Bush administration for using all those years ago. An extension to this is his use of signing statements (which is used to instruct agencies on how to interpret and administer the laws), and which is NOT supposed to hold the force of the law.
“This is part of the whole theory of George Bush - that he can make laws as he is going along. I disagree with that. I taught the Constitution for ten years. I believe in the Constitution and I will obey the Constitution of the United States. I am not going to use signing statements as a way of doing an end run around Congress.” - Senator Obama, 2008

Obama made several high level government appointments without Congress's approval, saying he could do so because Congress was in recess. He was later slammed by SCOTUS for overstepping his consitutional powers.

Obama's use of non-enforcement orders, which are used when a President believes a law to be unconstitutional. Obama goes beyond this and uses it to tailor laws to his individual judgement and discretion. Take immigration in 2012, where he directed agencies not to deport people who came to the country illegally as children, and in 2013 where he stopped the deportation of parents of child US citizens.

It doesn't matter if you believe that his actions were "common sense", because they set a dangerous precedent. They effectively reduce the legislative process to a series of options for presidential selection ranging from negation to full enforcement. There's nothing stopping a GOP president from unilaterally suspending Obamacare come 2016.

Everytime he utters that line "if Congress will not act on this, I will" be it with regards to gun control, the debt limit, climate change, it doesn't matter. You can try and say it's ok because he's just trying to get things done, but there are reason why there is a Constitution and a Congress. The Executive is there to ensure that the laws enacted by Congress are executed and upheld, not to selectively choose which laws they want to enact.

If you care to do the research yourself, you can read about many more instances of his abuse of power. The bottom line is, too many people think the WHAT is more important than the HOW. James Madison set up a government consisting of three bodies that keep each other in check. Not to protect the power of each branch for its own sake, but to protect the rights of individuals by preventing the concentration of power in any one branch. All of these actions (and it didn't begin with Obama, but has grown at an alarming rate during his presidency) has only expanded the power of the Executive, at the expense of the Legislative branch.


----------



## Beardo (Nov 5, 2014)

****ING JONI ERNST
C'mon Iowa! What hell were you thinking?

I'm moving to Denmark


----------



## oath2order (Nov 5, 2014)

But the Republicans refused to budge or compromise with Obama. What was he supposed to do? Not a fan of executive orders but he dodnt have any choice


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 5, 2014)

oath2order said:


> But the Republicans refused to budge or compromise with Obama. What was he supposed to do? Not a fan of executive orders but he dodnt have any choice


You're playing with the idea of the greater good, but that's a very dangerous precedent to set. What's stopping a gop executive from doing the same? The only difference is, you probably won't agree with the changes they make, so it would naturally be unacceptable. 

You can't ask Congress to pass a law, then say **** you when they say no and do it anyway. You may say stopping businesses from discriminating against gays is the correct thing to do according to your moral compass, but that opens the door both ways.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Remember that the United States is a constitutional Republic. This means the powers are separated according to the constitution. And that's good because it means the executive doesn't have absolute power. The elected Congress keeps the president in check. In an absolute democracy, the winning side takes all. And that's not good for the losers.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 5, 2014)

Although I am glad that the Republicans have control of both houses of congress now, it's going to be another two years of dealing with both Obamacare and Michelle Obama's school lunch policy, both which are bad for society, and have caused negative consequences. People are losing insurance, some restaurants don't offer full-time jobs anymore, students are throwing away lunches more than eating (which is wasting money spent on them), and several other horrible consequences.

Also, throughout the past four years, even if the Republicans kept fussing all the time, very horrible things have happened, such as the scandals Obama was involved in, Paula Deen's dismissal, and the whole Trayvon Martin thing (which also includes the firing of the cop that called him a thug). Around the whole time, Republicans only dominated the house. Their misbehavior lowered their approval ratings, but the current controversies lowered the Democrat's rating as well. There are several highlights to point out how bad Obama and his time was, but I'm not going over them here.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 5, 2014)

Why not? Share your thoughts Apple

- - - Post Merge - - -

Alao the lunch thing, please, that has a major citation needed all over it


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 5, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Why not? Share your thoughts Apple
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Alao the lunch thing, please, that has a major citation needed all over it



I'll be glad to cite my sources this time.

Here's one of the effects

The other effect


----------



## oath2order (Nov 5, 2014)

The bias is strong is Washington Times unsurprisingly.

And Breitbart.com definitely showed less bias than expected. Hm.

I like her policy though. Kids need healthy food.


----------



## unluckiestclover (Nov 5, 2014)

Gabby said:


> Frickin' Republicans and their frickin' conservatism and the frickin' senate.
> 
> That's how I feel



Frickin' pro-lifers
Frickin' fracking republicans
Amen.

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> The bias is strong is Washington Times unsurprisingly.
> 
> And Breitbart.com definitely showed less bias than expected. Hm.
> 
> I like her policy though. Kids need healthy food.



Who's to say all schools will follow the policies though?
My school eats _literal_ plastic with pretzels despite regulations.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 5, 2014)

Are students required to eat?

Because lel, I remember I just pretty much skipped all my lunches starting around middle school.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 5, 2014)

Even the shooting of Michael Brown which I ranted in a post a few weeks ago. Obama has no business wading into issues like that, because it influences and undermines the law enforcement investigation. He and his cronies Holder, Sharpton and Jackson are just a bunch of race husters.

What about the IRS's targeting of conservative groups? I find it hard to believe that Obama knew nothing about that. In fact everytime there's been a scandal, it seems Obama knew nothing about it. If your commander in chief really so out of the loop??


----------



## Dustmop (Nov 5, 2014)

oath2order said:


> I like her policy though. Kids need healthy food.



Kids need a lot of things. People, in general, need a lot of things.

_But they shouldn't be required/reinforced by laws._ The parents should be 100% capable of making such decisions for their own children. That's their job.

And these stories are getting more and more ridiculous.

I cannot tell you how many times I've heard this problem come up on the news, or the bloggers on mom.me, or with friends and family. Kids being sent home because they didn't have milk or some stupid crackers, or because they were sent in with something that had a common allergen (pb&j sandwiches, other nuts/legumes, etc) that one of the other kids might be allergic to so now nobody else can eat it, ever.
And parents are getting fined because it didn't meet the exact requirements the school sets? I'm sorry, what?

I'm so glad I was home-schooled, and if I ever have kids, they will be, too.


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 5, 2014)

Dad said:


> Upset Nikki Haley is still my state's governor. She tried to get rid of all state funding to the arts even though it's a minuscule portion of its spending - and I really don't think that anyone who wants to destroy and prevent art should be in a position of power.



Why would you want government funding art anyway?  They're the last ones who should be picking what good and bad art is.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 5, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> Even the shooting of Michael Brown which I ranted in a post a few weeks ago. Obama has no business wading into issues like that, because it influences and undermines the law enforcement investigation. He and his cronies Holder, Sharpton and Jackson are just a bunch of race husters.
> 
> What about the IRS's targeting of conservative groups? I find it hard to believe that Obama knew nothing about that. In fact everytime there's been a scandal, it seems Obama knew nothing about it. If your commander in chief really so out of the loop??



It's been proven time and time again that they did the same amount of targeting, if not more, on liberal groups

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dustmop said:


> Kids need a lot of things. People, in general, need a lot of things.
> 
> _But they shouldn't be required/reinforced by laws._ The parents should be 100% capable of making such decisions for their own children. That's their job.
> 
> ...



That story is in Canada and not really related?


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 5, 2014)

oath2order said:


> It's been proven time and time again that they did the same amount of targeting, if not more, on liberal groups



[citation needed]


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 5, 2014)

oath2order said:


> *targeting*



Is this a subliminal advertisement???


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 5, 2014)

http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/politic...irs-softer-on-progressives-than-tea-partiers/

http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-250_162...e-groups-flagged-but-tea-party-bigger-target/

(and because you brought up the Washington Times "bias", here's a link to the bastion of progressive press the Huffpo)
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/06/27/irs-2012-election_n_3510455.html

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887323873904578571363311816922.html

http://washingtonexaminer.com/treas...ups-just-6-progressive-groups/article/2532456

And from the House Oversight Committee itself

http://oversight.house.gov/release/new-oversight-report-debunks-myth-liberal-groups-targeted-irs/

So yes, liberal groups may have been targeted but for legitimate objective reasons, not just because of their position on the political spectrum.


----------



## Dustmop (Nov 5, 2014)

oath2order said:


> That story is in Canada and not really related?



It's also from 2012, if you didn't notice.

The point is that it's still happened here. It's not isolated to Canadia.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 5, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/politic...irs-softer-on-progressives-than-tea-partiers/
> 
> http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-250_162...e-groups-flagged-but-tea-party-bigger-target/
> 
> ...



So how so you not know the conservative investigations weren't legitinate?


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 5, 2014)

oath2order said:


> So how so you not know the conservative investigations weren't legitinate?



Do I need to do the reading for you?


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 5, 2014)

oath2order said:


> So how so you not know the conservative investigations weren't legitinate?



It's not a secret, the US government itself says the IRS was doing it.  Their reasoning was that conservatives are "anti-government". But that's just scratching the surface of the recent government scandals.  The CIA is under an even heavier scrutiny. John Brennan lied directly to the the US Senate.  If you think about something that blew up big like Nixon and Watergate... everything that has been happening and everything that has been made public by Edward Snowden is much worse.  These problems aren't an exclusive Obama problem, but his administration has certainly been a good example of government corruption.  

So naturally, under an unpopular president and administration, the opposing party makes major gains in elections across the country.  Democrats were on the other end of this trend in 2006 while Bush was president.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 5, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> Do I need to do the reading for you?



I'm at work and therefore not reading articles atm.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 5, 2014)

> In total, 30 percent of the organizations we identified with the words 'progress' or "progressive" in their names were processed as potential political cases. In comparison, our audit found that 100 percent of the tax-exempt applications with Tea Party, Patriots, or 9/12 in their names were processed as potential political cases during the timeframe of our audit."



And what of the 30% of the progressive groups that were flagged?



> The reason his team did not mention progressive organizations, George explained, was that they had been subjected to a different level of scrutiny. Whereas conservative groups were flagged as "potential political cases" on so-called Be On The Lookout (BOLO) lists, no instructions were given to IRS agents about how to handle their progressive counterparts.


----------



## f11 (Nov 5, 2014)

Pretty unhappy tbh


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 5, 2014)

So oath, I'm looking forward to your source that liberal groups were equally if not more targeted than conservative groups. Take your time


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 5, 2014)

Kind of annoyed with the outcome in my state, mainly because it can't be determined-- the difference between the two leaders is .55%.


----------



## radical6 (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm okay with my state's elections, though I'm a bit bummed the K-12 classroom size law didn't make it. My classes are huge and it's difficult for people to learn anything. My school is small and there are too many kids for the school, so too many kids in a classroom and it's crowded. Crowded as hell. Teacher doesn't have time for 1on1 time and I barely know the names of all my classmates. I wasn't really worried since Washington is liberal as hell, well Western Washington anyway.


----------



## NikkiNikki (Nov 5, 2014)

I didn't have time to go and vote


----------



## Cory (Nov 5, 2014)

Cuomo won against a guy I don't know. I don't know if that good or not for the state of NY.


----------



## Dustmop (Nov 5, 2014)

Cory said:


> Cuomo won against a guy I don't know. I don't know if that good or not for the state of NY.



The enemy you know is better than the one you don't?


----------



## Cory (Nov 5, 2014)

Dustmop said:


> The enemy you know is better than the one you don't?



i know nothing about politics.


----------



## badcrumbs (Nov 5, 2014)

Happy with the results in Minnesnowta!


----------



## FireNinja1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Our state was basically a blowout. Really nothing interesting here, double digit lead, very predictable.


----------



## lazuli (Nov 5, 2014)

i dont really like abbott idk why i guess i dont like texas ver much.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 5, 2014)

oath2order said:


> The bias is strong is Washington Times unsurprisingly.
> 
> And Breitbart.com definitely showed less bias than expected. Hm.
> 
> I like her policy though. Kids need healthy food.



I agree that kids need to eat healthy. In fact, everybody should. But do I agree that we should have laws forcing schools selling healthy foods? No. Politics needs to stay out of fast foods and school lunches. The liberals are bad for the food service industry, and banning fattening foods will not solve the obesity problem. I don't want to live in a country like America during the 1920's.

- - - Post Merge - - -



C r y s t a l said:


> Pretty unhappy tbh



Why? Jerry Brown won California, so what's making you unhappy? Just because America is becoming conservative doesn't mean California is.


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 5, 2014)

Neutral because I'm not exactly big in these things.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 5, 2014)

...America was good during the 20s. granted it led to the depression so if thats what you mwant, Id agree


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 5, 2014)

Ahri said:


> Neutral because I'm not exactly big in these things.



I have been big on politics, but since I joined TBT, I've been distracted from politics. I am now more obsessed with Bell Tree Forums than politics.

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> ...America was good during the 20s. granted it led to the depression so if thats what you mwant, Id agree



I was making a reference to the 18th amendment and the impact it has caused.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 5, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> I have been big on politics, but since I joined TBT, I've been distracted from politics. I am now more obsessed with Bell Tree Forums than politics.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I take it you're in favor of marijuana legalization?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 5, 2014)

oath2order said:


> I take it you're in favor of marijuana legalization?



You have the right to believe that I'm anything that I am or am not.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 5, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> You have the right to believe that I'm anything that I am or am not.



Let me rephrase. Are you in favor of marijuana legalization?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 5, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Let me rephrase. Are you in favor of marijuana legalization?



No. I'm not. But I am in favor of keeping fast foods legal. Prohibition shut down liquor-making companies, which lead to unemployment. Imagine what it would be like if fast food was banned when it employs many people.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 5, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> No. I'm not. But I am in favor of keeping fast foods legal. Prohibition shut down liquor-making companies, which lead to unemployment. Imagine what it would be like if fast food was banned when it employs many people.



Oh, I'm not in favor of banning fast foods, don't get me wrong. Everybody has the right to choose what foods they eat. I just think that in schools, if kids pay for the school lunch, then what they have should be regulated.

Legalization of marijuana could result in a gain of jobs, in the dispensaries, and someone has to grow it.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 5, 2014)

oath2order said:


> I just think that in schools, if kids pay for the school lunch, then what they have should be regulated.



Who pays? The kids (parents) themselves, or the state? If the latter, then I can see there being a case for regulation. If the former, then the state can stop meddling.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 5, 2014)

@oath2order: everybody in politics has one issue that is their strongest. For example. A pro choice activist wants to make abortion legal as the #1 goal. A doctor's #1 political belief is to repeal Obamacare. What is your main issue in politics, oath2order?


----------



## oath2order (Nov 5, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> Who pays? The kids (parents) themselves, or the state? If the latter, then I can see there being a case for regulation. If the former, then the state can stop meddling.



Well, that's a fair point and I'd like to see if there's a relation between meals thrown out and whether students paid for the food with their own/their parent's money or whether it was funded by the state. Idk if there actually is anything out there that would show a relation


----------



## Mango (Nov 5, 2014)

i just

i dont like politics


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 5, 2014)

Mango said:


> i just
> 
> i dont like politics



why exactly?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 5, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> why exactly?



Politics upsets people too. And there are some who find them boring.


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 5, 2014)

Honestly, this country is going nowhere. I don't think we'll be seeing change anytime soon.

If a Republican wins in 2016... I'll just say,

"Yip, yip."


----------



## Saylor (Nov 5, 2014)

The person I would've wanted to win in my state only got about 2% of the votes lol, so I'm not really happy with the outcome here.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 5, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Politics upsets people too. And there are some who find them boring.



I'm asking Mango, not you.


----------



## Gabby (Nov 5, 2014)

Hillary 2016

Bring back the Clintons!!


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 5, 2014)

Gabby said:


> Hillary 2016
> 
> Bring back the Clintons!!



ahahahhaha

no thx


----------



## oath2order (Nov 5, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> ahahahhaha
> 
> no thx



Even as a Democrat I have to agree with this.

bye hillary please don't


----------



## radical6 (Nov 5, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> Who pays? The kids (parents) themselves, or the state? If the latter, then I can see there being a case for regulation. If the former, then the state can stop meddling.



Well, 70% of those who eat school lunch (in the US)  are on reduced or free lunch. So the state mostly pays for it. This problem won't ever be fixed for the kids who are used to more.. desirable lunch foods already. They just throw away fruits and veggies, so the act isn't helping much. I mean for current kids starting school they're going to grow up with the new lunch program, so they're probably not going to be complaining because it's what they grew up with. The program could use some work because everyone needs different amounts of food depending on the body tho.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 5, 2014)

What they can do is actually cook the vegetables so they're pleasant to eat. When I was small I used to wonder why the "local" kids hated veggies so much, until I had dinner at my friend's house one night, and the vegetables were just plain boiled. No wonder they grow up hating vegetables.


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm VERY glad Greg Abbott won the Texas Governor. Bye, Wendy Davis.


----------



## M O L K O (Nov 5, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Oh this should be good. Pray tell, what has he done?
> 
> MD got a Republican governor. He's instantly going on about cutting taxes and that's why people wanted him in charge...Except once things such as transportation (Metro and the massive bus system) suffer from a lack of funding once taxes get cut, they'll moan about "what happened boo"
> 
> ...



This post is so perfect I spent 5 minutes re-reading it and admiring it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 5, 2014)

NewLeaf13 said:


> I'm VERY glad Greg Abbott won the Texas Governor. Bye, Wendy Davis.



And so am I. Right now, Davis is currently in depression (mental issue) since she lost the election. Her main issue is abortion, but people in Texas are more for business.

In economics, I feel that $7 an hour is a little too high for minumum wage as 0.1% for income tax is also too high for an income tax (since income taxes are bad). But I have to deal with it. Raising taxes and minimum wage are now what I want to do.


----------



## samsquared (Nov 5, 2014)

I just waved goodbye to any real chance we may have had to get fair, progressive immigration reform passed for now. _Notice that there were some Democratic stronghold states that did not have senatorial elections, though, and those that did vote Republican are either red or fair weather fans anyway_ ;;
But even though the Republicans are hanging around, they will have to get used to the idea of legalised marijuana and gay marriage. (Or maybe not since the House that writes laws is Republican-controlled and the Senate that will pass them is cut of the same cloth...) Incoming voters are progressive in their hearts, but conservative in their minds I think is the way to say that. 
And *tch* on Cuomo


----------



## f11 (Nov 5, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> I agree that kids need to eat healthy. In fact, everybody should. But do I agree that we should have laws forcing schools selling healthy foods? No. Politics needs to stay out of fast foods and school lunches. The liberals are bad for the food service industry, and banning fattening foods will not solve the obesity problem. I don't want to live in a country like America during the 1920's.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


omg stalker. Still it'll be hard for bills and things to pass by senate.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 5, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> And so am I. Right now, Davis is currently in depression (mental issue) since she lost the election. Her main issue is abortion, but people in Texas are more for business.
> 
> In economics, I feel that $7 an hour is a little too high for minumum wage as 0.1% for income tax is also too high for an income tax (since income taxes are bad). But I have to deal with it. Raising taxes and minimum wage are now what I want to do.



How the *hell* is $7 an hour too high?


----------



## Gabby (Nov 5, 2014)

oath2order said:


> How the *hell* is $7 an hour too high?



Woah, don't get ahead of yourself now Oath, why would a country want to give its citizens a livable wage? That would be progressive and wouldn't line the pockets of CEOs!!!


----------



## Geneve (Nov 5, 2014)

So disappointed with Florida's results. Rick Scott somehow got reelected, which really annoys me. (Can I just say, he looks so creepy? Like Voldemort, I think)

Anyways, medical marijuana was denied and it was so close to passing. It could've made new jobs and money for the state.

Another thing I'm not happy about is the 800 million dollars to schools or whatever it is exactly. My teacher did the math today, and basically it showed that it'll take about 30 years to pay this off. You know who has to pay it off? Any Florida landowner. So in 30 years, I'll most likely own land and if I get my own home by the time I hope I will, I'll have to pay this off for over 10 years. Seriously. This is ridiculous.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 5, 2014)

kiwiturtle said:


> Another thing I'm not happy about is the 800 million dollars to schools or whatever it is exactly. My teacher did the math today, and basically it showed that it'll take about 30 years to pay this off. You know who has to pay it off? Any Florida landowner. So in 30 years, I'll most likely own land and if I get my own home by the time I hope I will, I'll have to pay this off for over 10 years. Seriously. This is ridiculous.



You don't like money going to education?


----------



## Locket (Nov 5, 2014)

NewLeaf13 said:


> Hooray for Republicans!!! I'm sick of Obama supporting amnesty!


Don't mention his name, please.


I honestly don't know who won. I'll be browsing this thread though.


----------



## Gabby (Nov 5, 2014)

Star Fire said:


> Don't mention his name, please.
> 
> 
> I honestly don't know who won. I'll be browsing this thread though.



What is wrong with mentioning his name...?


----------



## Locket (Nov 5, 2014)

oath2order said:


> I like her policy though. Kids need healthy food.



Not at my school. The food they serve makes you want to vomit. You literally gag.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 5, 2014)

Gabby said:


> What is wrong with mentioning his name...?



He automatically teleports to the person who says his name.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 5, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> He automatically teleports to the person who says his name.



He's not Voldemort...Anyways minimum wage I wanna hear why $7.25 is too high


----------



## Locket (Nov 5, 2014)

Gabby said:


> What is wrong with mentioning his name...?



Psh. We are like $200 in the HOLE. We have medical bills, lose internet every 3 months for a week or two. Plus, look at my comment above this. IT'S THEIR FAULT I WANT TO BARF EVERY TIME I EAT OUR SCHOOL FOOD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> He automatically teleports to the person who says his name.



That would be awesome. *He appears* *I slap him in the face*


----------



## oath2order (Nov 5, 2014)

Star Fire said:


> Psh. We are like $200 in the HOLE. We have medical bills, lose internet every 3 months for a week or two. Plus, look at my comment above this. IT'S THEIR FAULT I WANT TO BARF EVERY TIME I EAT OUR SCHOOL FOOD



Out of this, you have only explained why you don't like the food and how Obama is to blame for that.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 5, 2014)

oath2order said:


> He's not Voldemort...Anyways minimum wage I wanna hear why $7.25 is too high



I'm actually sorry for saying that. But $7 sounds reasonable as minimum wage. What I don't support is raising it to $15 an hour like Seattle is doing. Good thing it's not happening here, but if you own a business, and you're not making as much money, you couldn't afford to pay the minimum wage.


----------



## Geneve (Nov 5, 2014)

oath2order said:


> You don't like money going to education?



Its good that he's trying to put back some of the funding he cut off, but I feel that the negatives here outweigh the positives.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 5, 2014)

Star Fire said:


> That would be awesome. *He appears* *I slap him in the face*



You don't want that to happen. And I don't believe oath2order on this.


----------



## radical6 (Nov 5, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> I'm actually sorry for saying that. But $7 sounds reasonable as minimum wage. What I don't support is raising it to $15 an hour like Seattle is doing. Good thing it's not happening here, but if you own a business, and you're not making as much money, you couldn't afford to pay the minimum wage.



It's not happening right away tho, I live here. It's gonna take 7 years. I honestly think it's good because the cost of living in WA is already so high. 9 dollars was barely enough bc everything here is expensive as hell


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Nov 5, 2014)

Zoraluv said:


> Not happy. Rick Scott is still FL's governor, the pot bill lost by 3 points and and more garbage.



Bless you. I agree 100% Why would we vote for Voldemort to stay in office? Forever sighs at Florida...


----------



## oath2order (Nov 5, 2014)

kiwiturtle said:


> Its good that he's trying to put back some of the funding he cut off, but I feel that the negatives here outweigh the positives.



Curious, what else are the negatives?



Apple2012 said:


> You don't want that to happen. And I don't believe oath2order on this.



Don't believe me on what?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 5, 2014)

Okay, when I associated with Obama with Voldemort, I was only trolling. But all I can say is that I do not like what he's doing.


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Nov 5, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> ^ me right now
> 
> I'm upset over anyone that supports Anti-abortion winning.
> Let a girl do whatever the hell she wants with her own body.



Bless you as well <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Okay, when I associated with Obama with Voldemort, I was only trolling. But all I can say is that I do not like what he's doing.



I was associating Rick Scott with Voldemort... I mean...


----------



## oath2order (Nov 5, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> I'm actually sorry for saying that. But $7 sounds reasonable as minimum wage. What I don't support is raising it to $15 an hour like Seattle is doing. Good thing it's not happening here, but if you own a business, and you're not making as much money, you couldn't afford to pay the minimum wage.



While that's a fair point, you do have to look at a few things.

For starters, I live in Maryland outside of D.C. As such, it is very expensive to live here. On average, a 1 bedroom, 1 bathroom apartment goes for over $1100 a month. Assuming you're making the current Maryland minimum wage right now, which is the same as the federal $7.25 an hour, and working full-time, you have $580 each paycheck, 1160 a month, before taxes. You simply *cannot* live on your own around here, on the current minimum wage.

Now, one could make the argument that you can simply get married, or have a roommate. But you should not be *forced* to live with someone else because the state/federal government are only mandating that you get paid a very low wage.

A higher minimum wage is definitely needed. However, with the corporatocracy that is America, and the absolute greed by CEOs who feel the need to give themselves ridiculous bonuses, the federal minimum wage is not likely to be raised anytime soon.

I'm just glad the MD minimum wage is raising to $10.10 over the next four years.

- - - Post Merge - - -



emmatheweirdo said:


> I was associating Rick Scott with Voldemort... I mean...



They really do look similar. Kind of frightening.


----------



## Gabby (Nov 5, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> I'm actually sorry for saying that. But $7 sounds reasonable as minimum wage. What I don't support is raising it to $15 an hour like Seattle is doing. Good thing it's not happening here, but if you own a business, and you're not making as much money, you couldn't afford to pay the minimum wage.



Have you ever tried living off of $7 an hour? Lets say you work 40 hours a week, full time, at the minimum wage of $7.25. Do you know how much money that amounts to? $580. Lets say you get two paychecks a month, that's $1160 a month. That's ridiculously low. You couldn't rent a house or apartment with $1160 a month, you would be homeless (unless you were living with family), and you really couldn't afford bare necessities (bills, loans, etc.)

The problem with the minimum wage was instituted and made so people could earn * a livable wage*. $1160 a month is not livable, especially when you factor in things like children, being able to save money for your future, potential emergencies, etc. People not in support of minimum wage have no compassion for people, only the potential money a business could make, which is absolutely disgusting.


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Nov 5, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> Are students required to eat?
> 
> Because lel, I remember I just pretty much skipped all my lunches starting around middle school.



Yeah, no of course they don't HAVE to eat school lunches, but what about those kids who have nothing to eat at home. Free school lunches are their only meal. They deserve and need healthy foods and not gross, sugary ones. They can't bring healthy lunches from home because there is no food to bring.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 5, 2014)

Just because I don't support a high minimum wage doesn't mean I support paying at the minimum wage. I'm not a business owner yet, but I will be someday.

I think minimum wage jobs are only good for jobs as college students. Jobs like Wal-mart's jobs aren't good for families if one is working.


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Nov 5, 2014)

oath2order said:


> They really do look similar. Kind of frightening.



Yeah, exactly. Why would Floridians vote him back in knowing this? Make me question life itself...


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 5, 2014)

This thread has fired so many shots, and I do not believe we have enough ammo for all of it.. Dang.

I must agree with Oath and Gabby on the minimum wage thing. It's not even close to enough for any parent, either.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 5, 2014)

Gabby said:


> Have you ever tried living off of $7 an hour? Lets say you work 40 hours a week, full time, at the minimum wage of $7.25. Do you know how much money that amounts to? $580. Lets say you get two paychecks a month, that's $1160 a month. That's ridiculously low. You couldn't rent a house or apartment with $1160 a month, you would be homeless (unless you were living with family), and you really couldn't afford bare necessities (bills, loans, etc.)
> 
> The problem with the minimum wage was instituted and made so people could earn * a livable wage*. $1160 a month is not livable, especially when you factor in things like children, being able to save money for your future, potential emergencies, etc. People not in support of minimum wage have no compassion for people, only the potential money a business could make, which is absolutely disgusting.



This post is glorious.

- - - Post Merge - - -



emmatheweirdo said:


> Yeah, no of course they don't HAVE to eat school lunches, but what about those kids who have nothing to eat at home. Free school lunches are their only meal. They deserve and need healthy foods and not gross, sugary ones. They can't bring healthy lunches from home because there is no food to bring.



On that note, I do also find it hilarious how every negative thing about that was directed at government involvement and nothing for just how

the kids are acting like spoiled ****s


----------



## Gabby (Nov 5, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Just because I don't support a high minimum wage doesn't mean I support paying at the minimum wage. I'm not a business owner yet, but I will be someday.
> 
> I think minimum wage jobs are only good for jobs as college students. Jobs like Wal-mart's jobs aren't good for families if one is working.



If only life were so simple? Yes, ideally, we'd all get high paying jobs that our elite college education prepared us for, and minimum wage would only be applicable to people under the age of 25! What a glorious, happy sounding society. 

The fact is: a lot of people do not have the luxury of even being a college student, yet, still need to live and making a living. People don't necessarily *want* to work at walmart, but, you have to earn money somehow. That is why there needs to be a higher minimum wage. 

I feel bad for your future employees.


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Nov 5, 2014)

To put it simply, Republicans want the government out of their lives unless it's something they don't agree with.


----------



## M O L K O (Nov 5, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> I'm actually sorry for saying that. But $7 sounds reasonable as minimum wage. What I don't support is raising it to $15 an hour like Seattle is doing. Good thing it's not happening here, but if you own a business, and you're not making as much money, you couldn't afford to pay the minimum wage.



My family can't pay the rent, food bill, electricity, and the car that is outside that can barely run but we can't afford to fix it living on min. wage. haha u wanna know whats funny? seeing ur mom cry cuz she has to pawn **** to keep the lights on. hahaha I love how my stepdad and I can barely find minimum wage jobs at is, much less a better job! hahaha I love how there are millions of small families in the same situation hahahaha


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Nov 5, 2014)

Zoraluv said:


> My family can't pay the rent, food bill, electricity, and the car that is outside that can barely run but we can't afford to fix it living on min. wage. haha u wanna know whats funny? seeing ur mom cry cuz she has to pawn **** to keep the lights on. hahaha I love how my stepdad and I can barely find minimum wage jobs at is, much less a better job! hahaha I love how there are millions of small families in the same situation hahahaha



I'm included in that "millions of families" by the way. We scramble for money every day. Living on the edge of poverty. Not knowing whether or not the electricity will still be on tomorrow. It's no wonder I find refuge in Animal Crossing.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 5, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> On that note, I do also find it hilarious how every negative thing about that was directed at government involvement and nothing for just how
> 
> the kids are acting like spoiled brats



Fixed 

I actually do see both sides of the minimum wage issue. The employee needs a lot of money, but what if the employer can't pay it all. I'll make sure that my lowest paid employees don't get paid even less than $4 above minimum wage.


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Nov 5, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Fixed
> 
> I actually do see both sides of the minimum wage issue. The employee needs a lot of money, but what if the employer can't pay it all. I'll make sure that my lowest paid employees don't get paid even less than $4 above minimum wage.



Wait a second... Do you really believe that employers can't afford to pay more than minimum wage? Are you joking? Take a look at how much money the CEO of Wal-Mart makes and has... Just look at it. Tell me he can't afford to pay his employees more. Tell me.....


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 5, 2014)

If the employer can't pay, then the business is a flop. Plain and simple.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 5, 2014)

emmatheweirdo said:


> Wait a second... Do you really believe that employers can't afford to pay more than minimum wage? Are you joking? Take a look at how much money the CEO of Wal-Mart makes and has... Just look at it. Tell me he can't afford to pay his employees more. Tell me.....



I'm not saying that some employers can't pay above minimum wage. I'm only saying that they have a specific wage they pay at, let's say $13 an hour if the minimum wage is $7. What if the minimum wage goes up to $14 an hour and the employers can't afford to pay any higher than $13 an hour for that particular job? They'll have to cut back on either employees or work times for employees, which will make finding a job harder.


----------



## M O L K O (Nov 5, 2014)

emmatheweirdo said:


> Wait a second... Do you really believe that employers can't afford to pay more than minimum wage? Are you joking? Take a look at how much money the CEO of Wal-Mart makes and has... Just look at it. Tell me he can't afford to pay his employees more. Tell me.....



The CEO of wal-mart can afford a 50% raise, and this is back in  2013
http://fortune.com/2013/11/12/why-wal-mart-can-afford-to-give-its-workers-a-50-raise/
Also some more fun facts
Wal-marts founding family can buy every house in seattle
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/06/06/walmart-buy-seattle_n_5460930.html

OT: Day 2..still can't believe rick scott was re-elected, esp. after that whole 'fan' temper tantrum he had.


----------



## KCourtnee (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm happy Greg Abbot is governor of TX.
Wendy Davis is insane if she thinks she can ban all abortions with no exceptions. I mean.. Davis considers abortion as murder, right? If an abortion is needed for the mother to survive, and that option is eliminated, is that not murder?


----------



## SuperVandal (Nov 5, 2014)

I think gradual increase of minimum wages would be beneficial in the long run. Doubling the wage in a short amount of time could lead to conflicts.

Also, living in poverty sucks. If you're honestly defending the employers who do have the capabilities to pay workers more than they earn, then shame on you.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 5, 2014)

Apple, perchance are you aware of this wonderful thing called inflation?

I'd hazard a guess that its one of the big factors in minimum wage being too low.

Now add that in with the business getting potentially more revenue as well because of it.

See where I'm going here?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 5, 2014)

KCourtnee said:


> I'm happy Greg Abbot is governor of TX.
> Wendy Davis is insane if she thinks she can ban all abortions with no exceptions. I mean.. Davis considers abortion as murder, right? If an abortion is needed for the mother to survive, and that option is eliminated, is that not murder?



Isn't Davis pro-choice? That's a pro-life view you shared.


----------



## M O L K O (Nov 5, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> I'm not saying that some employers can't pay above minimum wage. I'm only saying that they have a specific wage they pay at, let's say $13 an hour if the minimum wage is $7. What if the minimum wage goes up to $14 an hour and the employers can't afford to pay any higher than $13 an hour for that particular job? They'll have to cut back on either employees or work times for employees, which will make finding a job harder.



but with more cash comes more spending money comes people buying more comes the demand for more comes the need to supply comes the need for people to help supply..

So I mean?!??


----------



## gnoixaim (Nov 5, 2014)

Zoraluv said:


> My family can't pay the rent, food bill, electricity, and the car that is outside that can barely run but we can't afford to fix it living on min. wage. haha u wanna know whats funny? seeing ur mom cry cuz she has to pawn **** to keep the lights on. hahaha I love how my stepdad and I can barely find minimum wage jobs at is, much less a better job! hahaha I love how there are millions of small families in the same situation hahahaha


You and your fam can come live with me bby /hugs


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 5, 2014)

SuperVandal said:


> I think gradual increase of minimum wages would be beneficial in the long run. Doubling the wage in a short amount of time could lead to conflicts.
> 
> Also, living in poverty sucks. If you're honestly defending the employers who do have the capabilities to pay workers more than they earn, then shame on you.



That's exactly what I'm talking about why I'm against raising the minimum wage. It's not raising it that I don't like. It's raising it too soon that will spell disaster.


----------



## Gabby (Nov 5, 2014)

KCourtnee said:


> I'm happy Greg Abbot is governor of TX.
> Wendy Davis is insane if she thinks she can ban all abortions with no exceptions. I mean.. Davis considers abortion as murder, right? If an abortion is needed for the mother to survive, and that option is eliminated, is that not murder?



I think you are a little confused on what Wendy Davis supports. Last year she had a fillibuster to STOP restrictive abortion laws. She is pro-choice.


----------



## radical6 (Nov 5, 2014)

KCourtnee said:


> I'm happy Greg Abbot is governor of TX.
> Wendy Davis is insane if she thinks she can ban all abortions with no exceptions. I mean.. Davis considers abortion as murder, right? If an abortion is needed for the mother to survive, and that option is eliminated, is that not murder?



uhh im pretty sure wendy davis is pro CHOICE...


----------



## SuperVandal (Nov 5, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> That's exactly what I'm talking about why I'm against raising the minimum wage. It's not raising it that I don't like. It's raising it too soon that will spell disaster.



In all fairness, it has been quite a long time since there's been a raise in the minimum wage. There's no "too soon" about it. A raise needs to happen now, because the national level is way too low. If I remember correctly, California has a plan to increase wages up to $10 an hour? I don't remember the number but it was something newsworthy.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 5, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> That's exactly what I'm talking about why I'm against raising the minimum wage. It's not raising it that I don't like. It's *raising it too soon* that will spell disaster.



Are you ****ing serious?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 5, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> Are you ****ing serious?



What I mean is that if we raise it up to like $10 or $13 from $7 in one day.

And I'm done talking about minimum wage. If you want to continue talking to me about it, I'm going to ignore the minimum wage talk.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 5, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Are you going to hate me for simply being conservative?



She's high-iving crystal for not wanting political debate. There's absolutely no hate.



KCourtnee said:


> I'm happy Greg Abbot is governor of TX.
> Wendy Davis is insane if she thinks she can ban all abortions with no exceptions. I mean.. Davis considers abortion as murder, right? If an abortion is needed for the mother to survive, and that option is eliminated, is that not murder?



...What?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 5, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> What I mean is that if we raise it up to like $10 or $13 from $7 in one day.
> 
> And I'm done talking about minimum wage. If you want to continue talking to me about it, I'm going to ignore the minimum wage talk.



If it did jump like that, it won't be overnight. It would either be gradual, or if an instant jump then the businesses would surely get the memo for this long beforehand, so they can plan any future budgeting expenses and whatnot if need be.

They aren't just going to suddenly wake up one day and suddenly get told "HEY YOU GOTTA PAY YOUR GRUNTS $3 MORE AN HOUR STARTING NOW"


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 5, 2014)

oath2order said:


> ...What?



Yeah, she really confused us there. It's like saying that Joseph Stalin was the man who hunted down communists in the 50's when that was Joseph McCarthy who done that.


----------



## Justin (Nov 5, 2014)

A quick note: Off-topic posts or posts simply complaining about this thread's existense have been deleted. Contribute to the discussion or don't post. Anything after this post will get warnings as well.


----------



## Eldin (Nov 5, 2014)

Sorry, I'm in Canada so I'm not getting all politically riled up until next year.

I'm surprised Davis didn't win (that's what I keep hearing about), but hey I don't know that much about your guy's set-up anyways.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 5, 2014)

Justin said:


> A quick note: Off-topic posts or posts simply complaining about this thread's existense have been deleted. Contribute to the discussion or don't post. Anything after this post will get warnings as well.



Thanks!

As I'm gonna continue onto the thread, I would like to say that it's actually better if both houses of Congress are on the opposite party of the White House. In that case, Congress can actually vote against bad executive actions as the president can veto bad laws passed by congress. The reason why Obamacare passed is because all three of them were Democrat. Although I am more for the Republicans, a one-party system won't be good for our nation.


----------



## SuperVandal (Nov 5, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> As I'm gonna continue onto the thread, I would like to say that it's actually better if both houses of Congress are on the opposite party of the White House. In that case, Congress can actually vote against bad executive actions as the president can veto bad laws passed by congress. The reason why Obamacare passed is because all three of them were Democrat. Although I am more for the Republicans, a one-party system won't be good for our nation.



Yeah, remember when Republicans controlled the Senate, House of Reps, and White House under the Bush administration? lol. 

Either way, having Congress and the White House under different political parties causes a plethora amount of disagreement and no compromise. If Republicans want a shot at winning 2016, they'll need to up the ante and start compromising with President Obama.


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Nov 5, 2014)

Gabby said:


> Hillary 2016
> 
> Bring back the Clintons!!



I want Elizabeth Warren 2016!


----------



## oath2order (Nov 5, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> As I'm gonna continue onto the thread, I would like to say that it's actually better if both houses of Congress are on the opposite party of the White House. In that case, Congress can actually vote against bad executive actions as the president can veto bad laws passed by congress. The reason why Obamacare passed is because all three of them were Democrat. Although I am more for the Republicans, a one-party system won't be good for our nation.



The House of Representatives was Republican-majority when the Affordable Healthcare Act passed.



emmatheweirdo said:


> I want Elizabeth Warren 2016!



YAS


----------



## SuperVandal (Nov 5, 2014)

i'm hoping i get to live to see a female president in my lifetime


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 5, 2014)

SuperVandal said:


> i'm hoping i get to live to see a female president in my lifetime



How does Sarah Palin sound?

Although this isn't a politician, I am more in favor for Ann Coulter than other political women for president.


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Nov 5, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> How does Sarah Palin sound?
> 
> Although this isn't a politician, I am more in favor for Ann Coulter than other political women for president.



I'd rather stick needles in my eyes than have either of those two be President. I'd denounce my citizenship. Not even joking.


----------



## SuperVandal (Nov 5, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> How does Sarah Palin sound?
> 
> Although this isn't a politician, I am more in favor for Ann Coulter than other political women for president.



UMMMMMMMMMMMM I'M JUST GOING TO.

Sarah Palin & Ann Coulter are the worst choices for female presidents. Please, heaven forbid, not them.


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Nov 5, 2014)

SuperVandal said:


> UMMMMMMMMMMMM I'M JUST GOING TO.
> 
> Sarah Palin & Ann Coulter are the worst choices for female presidents. Please, heaven forbid, not them.



Why is there no thumbs up emoticon? Oh well, I'll just put this 

I agree!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 5, 2014)

emmatheweirdo said:


> I'd rather stick needles in my eyes than have either of those two be President. I'd denounce my citizenship. Not even joking.



Although they wouldn't make good presidents, they won't be as bad as Hillary Clinton, Nancy Pelosi, Barbara Boxer, Diane Feinstein, or Jane Fonda.


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Nov 5, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Although they wouldn't make good presidents, they won't be as bad as Hillary Clinton, Nancy Pelosi, Barbara Boxer, Diane Feinstein, or Jane Fonda.



HA! I'm literally laughing my butt off right now. Good joke!


----------



## oath2order (Nov 5, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Although they wouldn't make good presidents, they won't be as bad as Hillary Clinton, Nancy Pelosi, Barbara Boxer, Diane Feinstein, or Jane Fonda.



I would have to agree with you. With the exception of Barbara Boxer and Jane Fonda, as I don't particularly know much about them (with the exception of Fonda, since I know she doesn't have a motor in the back of her Honda), they are weak Democrats.

Warren 2016


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 5, 2014)

Politics are just kind of "Person does this in place where other person does this" to me. I don't really understand it, and don't usually get involved. But when I do, I guess I lean towards the Republican side.
As long as whoever was elected for a position here isn't terrible, I'm pretty fine with it.


----------



## M O L K O (Nov 5, 2014)

SuperVandal said:


> UMMMMMMMMMMMM I'M JUST GOING TO.
> 
> Sarah Palin & Ann Coulter are the worst choices for female presidents. Please, heaven forbid, not them.








okkkk

also just a quick glance over Palin's standing's on issues...idk it just makes me depressed that someone with power has such a backwards way of thinking.


----------



## SuperVandal (Nov 5, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Although they wouldn't make good presidents, they won't be as bad as Hillary Clinton, Nancy Pelosi, Barbara Boxer, Diane Feinstein, or Jane Fonda.



Okay, we're clearly running in circles here. You obviously have an extreme bias towards any politician labeled as Democrat. On that note, I've heard some good things about a few Republican leaders that would actually do a good job of, I dunno, leading the country. However the extreme Tea-Party folks like Coulton and Palin? There's a reason why so many people cannot stand them, and it has to do with the words that come out of their mouths.


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Nov 5, 2014)

oath2order said:


> I would have to agree with you. With the exception of Barbara Boxer and Jane Fonda, as I don't particularly know much about them (with the exception of Fonda, since I know she doesn't have a motor in the back of her Honda), they are weak Democrats.
> 
> Warren 2016



I mean, Palin is a really weak candidate though. McCain lost pretty much because of her. And Coulter? I honestly don't think she'd even become a candidate. I honestly would vote for Voldemort over either of them. (Not Rick Scott, the actual Voldemort.)


----------



## SuperVandal (Nov 5, 2014)

emmatheweirdo said:


> I mean, Palin is a really weak candidate though. McCain lost pretty much because of her. And Coulter? I honestly don't think she'd even become a candidate. I honestly would vote for Voldemort over either of them. (Not Rick Scott, the actual Voldemort.)



I'd probably pick Umbridge over Coulton. Her rhetoric is so nasty and hate-filled and often leaves me wondering whether if she's actually trolling everybody.


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Nov 5, 2014)

SuperVandal said:


> I'd probably pick Umbridge over Coulton. Her rhetoric is so nasty and hate-filled and often leaves me wondering whether if she's actually trolling everybody.


Agreed!


----------



## Cardbored (Nov 5, 2014)

So Republicans have majority in the House AND Senate? Lol have fun Obama.


----------



## SuperVandal (Nov 5, 2014)

Cardbored said:


> So Republicans have majority in the House AND Senate? Lol have fun Obama.



This could actually be seen as a bad thing. Democrats can just sit back and watch to see if Republicans screw up while in control. If they continue to be the "Congress of No" then the fault falls squarely on them. If there's no compromise, the fault lies on them. The next two years could be bad for them lol.


----------



## Cardbored (Nov 6, 2014)

I think Republicans would rather prioritize on getting what they want than what their image looks like. Besides, both sides have been playing the blame game long enough for it to not matter anymore.


----------



## Skyfall (Nov 6, 2014)

I am in California, and I feel like nothing has changed, lol.  At least in the Bay Area we were more focused in propositions, so, local poliics.


----------

